# Bailey, Banks & Biddle W/patek Philippe Movement Pocketwatch



## kronological (Jan 8, 2013)

My Father is giving me a family heirloom that my Great Grandfather gave him. He is giving it to me for funding my two son's college education...woot! He had it appraised several years back and it came out to somewhere around 50K...though he doubts that it will fetch "near that much" in today's market. Photos are below. I dare not crack the caseback open with my limited knowledge and tools, therefore I don't have pics of the movement. It includes the original display box with Bailey, Banks & Biddle insignia inside, a little pocket of soft material, a gold/platinum chain and gold knife. Here are the few details I know regarding the watch: 'BAILEY, BANKS & BIDDLE' on watch face and caseback. 'Switzerland' at the bottom of the watch face. At the top of the winder where the chain connector is...is has 'PPC' stamped on it (Patek Philippe Company?). On the back of the caseback is engraved 'To XXXX XXXXXXX A Veteran of Veterans Semper Fidelis 1896-1940 From Sun Oil Company'. Can anyone tell me more about this watch? Thanks!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice indeed, lovely watch! You will know "Semper Fideles" is Latin and means roughly "Always Faithful/Loyall" ?

Selling an item like this would be best served in/by a reputable specialist Auction - Christie's/Sotheby's or other type thing where a Professional Valuer will assess the piece and suggest a value and guide price. With the internet being worldwide, it may well attract internet bidders and help the price along. I would be wary of trying to sell it yourself on any internet auction site such as the bay of evil due to scam artists ready to pounce on a high value item. :yes:

Just my 2c worth, others may offer different opinions.:whistle:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

I agree with mel, get a proper auction house to look at it, as your pictures stand it just looks like a nice condition standard pocketwatch , ignore the 1896 bit, this will be to do with the company and not when the watch was made ( it stem set and wind) , however if it has a patek movement ( we cant see here) , things change dramatically price wise so you need it proffesionally assessed and valued- forget ebay and do eveything via an auction house.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Possibly a good move would be to contact Bailey Banks & Biddle and see what they know.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

For those in the know, Bailey Banks and Biddle watches were some of the finest made, sometimes they made the cases & movements, during later life Patek Phillippe movements were the order of the day, bet you my last Rolo that yours is a Patek movement inside!!

Your going to be looking at serious wonga there.......... Christies or Sotheby's should be on your list, especially as yours is so crisp and clean and untouched.........it would sell to an American collector in my opinion.......

If the chain is platinum then the watch case may be too........don't think your going to be hitting 50k, that sounds like an insurance valuation.............i would guesstimate 10k if case is platinum or 5k if it's white gold....... would be interested to see how you get on...... :yes:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

harryblakes7 has about got this right.BB and B is a jewelry chain in the USA. The watch would have more value if it had a Patek dial. it was never worth 50k. Current value, assuming it has a Patek signed movement is in the 4k range. If Matt Sweeny is a relative of yours you should keep it.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is a watch retailed by Bailey, Banks & Biddle that I have in my Waltham collection.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

It has a 'display' case.


----------

